# Fish ID



## bowfishing (May 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what Victorian is?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm still learning about all the Victorian species, but I would guess this one is Pundamilia nyererei. Which local variant I couldn't say, but it looks a lot like the "Python Island" variety to me.http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1569


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks like a hybrid to me.

Kevin


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I agree with Kevin, this looks like an hybrid
xris-)


----------

